# How much does a Saltwater Aquarium Cost



## RedRaider15 (Aug 9, 2012)

How much does a Saltwater Aquarium Cost per year, and what are some beautiful but easy fish to keep?


----------



## AresGraphix (Aug 12, 2012)

If you already have all of the proper equipment, it isn't too bad. The biggest costs are the initial set up and your livestock. It will also depend on what type of saltwater set up you are going for. Hope that helped.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-aquariums/cost-marine-hobby-107785/


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I just realized you want a cost to maintain once its set up.
All depends on what lighting you get
What if any Sump/Fuge you get
What Reactors you use
If you plan on Carbon Dosking (ie- Vodka Dosing)
What Salt you use
What type of Corals
What kind of Fish
Question has to many variables to answer.


----------

